# Chiclet



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

She thinks she's an airplane


























































































My Fiance and Mojo


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Awww I love the last photo - she is adorable!! She's a pretty one too, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Aww those are cute pictures...chiclet...it SO Adoreable!!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Chiclet and Mojo are adorable, it's amazing how big they get in such a short time


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

What a cute baby! Growing up so fast!!! Gorgeous wings btw.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

awww that is sooo cute


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

The last pic looks so peaceful.  I love how Chiclet has stains on her face and tail, i definitely remember that part of having albino budgie chicks.


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Bea said:


> The last pic looks so peaceful.  I love how Chiclet has stains on her face and tail, i definitely remember that part of having albino budgie chicks.


I hate those stains. I can't wait until they are done with the formula, and I can put the grate in the bottom of their cage.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babi said:


> I hate those stains. I can't wait until they are done with the formula, and I can put the grate in the bottom of their cage.


You'll still have to wait for the stained feathers to moult out. Bailee was handreared and he had a stained tail for AGES! I think it's a cute thing, a part of being a tiel baby.


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Bea said:


> You'll still have to wait for the stained feathers to moult out. Bailee was handreared and he had a stained tail for AGES! I think it's a cute thing, a part of being a tiel baby.


True true... If I wash her with a tissue and warm water the stains do come out though. I may get a spray bottle now that she is feathered out and see how she likes baths.

Someone told me that they could get some cinnamon on them as they mature at 12 months because of the dad being cinnamon.


----------

